# Ice Pillars



## Treikayan (Feb 25, 2006)

Last Saturday night, I saw the weirdest looking sky ever when I left work.  It was about 0025 hours and I live in Hinckley, Ohio.  Anyhow, at first, I saw a comet like formation in the sky with two tails in opposite directions.  The "tails" appeared to be centered around a central point directly over me at Tony Roma's Restaurant in Brunswick, Ohio.  There were no clouds in the sky and one could see all the constellations like Orion, Taurus, Sirius, Gemini, Auriga, etc.  The problem was the whole sky was blurred like a piece of glass that water stippled down upon.  I thought to myself, very weird and no fog or clouds.

Anyhow, I'm finally leaving work and I notice in the western horizon the strange streaks in the sky becoming another anomoly like the Aurora Borealis.  I never saw one, but I see these green colors form into "curtains" in the sky.  So, I'm driving home trying to focus on the road but yet being distracted by the strange phenomena in the sky.  Here is what I saw.






Strange streaks become "curtains" in Hinckley, Ohio.





Strange anamoly looks much like an Aurora Borealis.





Strange anamoly over Hinckely, Ohio is not the Aurora Borealis, rather urban lights from Detroit, Michigan called Ice Pillars.

After e-mailing the local weather guy, they had a report on the news about the "strange phenomema" and so I thought I'd share these pictures.   These are not pictures of an Aurora Borealis but Ice Pillars caused by particles of ice dust in the atmosphere which reflect lights in an urban area.  According to the local reports, these lights are being reflected from Detroit, Michigan.  Mind you, Hinckley, Ohio is 20 miles south of Cleveland and Detroit is 4 hours away.  Interesting.  

Here is the link to the original report >>LINK<<


----------



## cornelius (Feb 25, 2006)

very nice pictures, and an interessting phenomenon


----------



## HieroGlyph (Feb 25, 2006)

Gorgeous photos, Treik. And also something I've never come across before!

I spent some time in Cleveland once, long ago, around April and it was freezing then... Didnt see anything like this of course. Certainly wish I did.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 25, 2006)

Pretty pictures.  I'd heard of phenomena like that before, but never saw pictures of it.

Isn't Hinckley the town famous for the return of the buzzards every year?


----------



## Treikayan (Feb 26, 2006)

Ayuh! 

Isn't Cali famous for the Capistrano Swallows?  As for the buzzards, I don't think they really left, considering our odd up and down weather patterns here.  I still see them in the park.  One week, it's warm; one week, we're pelted with snow-storms.  Yay for Northeast Ohio weather.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes, the swallows come back to the mission at San Juan Capistrano every year.  Although some years lately, they've been lucky to get one swallow to come straggling in.  Sad, but I think it's all the tourists that have scared them away.  I haven't heard recently how that's been going.

In addition to the swallows, there's somewhere here in the state that they have butterflies in the spring as well, but I don't know if it is so much a return as a coming out of cocoons.  It seems like that's over around the Monterey/Carmel area but I'm not sure.

And, yes, the weather has been weird here, too.  It was almost hot here yesterday - I heard an air conditioner running somewhere.  Now, when I woke up this morning, its cloudy and the weather report says that rain is coming this afternoon, to last at least through Tuesday.


----------

